# San Diego, CA SR20DET smog myth



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

So i have heard that you cant smog the SR20DET swap out of a 93 240sx S13 down here in San Diego because of the strict emmissons. 

Is this true?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, this is true. Here's the bottom line:

The SR20DET is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. The SR can be cleaned up by using a CAT and keeping some of the OEM emission devices intact.

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*damn this will be hard*

then i guess im gonna have to be gettin my car smogged out of state.

i heard you can do that like get a po box to a state where you dont have to smog your car then put those license plates on and your good from what i have heard..

but i dont think it's that simple.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

Omerta11023 said:


> then i guess im gonna have to be gettin my car smogged out of state.
> 
> i heard you can do that like get a po box to a state where you dont have to smog your car then put those license plates on and your good from what i have heard..
> 
> but i dont think it's that simple.


you have to have a valid dl in the state and valid address. plus if the cops see you around alot in san diego they can get you for not registering an out of states car


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*i see*

good point ill mess with the 240 after i get my 300 zx


----------

